

Ask HN: How do I downvote? - geoffw8

Hi all - been here for a while - but never worked out how to down vote? What am I missing?<p>Thanks!
======
mkr-hn
500 karma

It's easy to reach. Just say enough interesting, informative, or entertaining
things to convince people that you're worth attention. Then spend 500-1000
seeing if people catch on.

~~~
brudgers
Just for the record, it used to be 200 karma was the threshold for downvoting
back when geoffw8 joined.

~~~
mkr-hn
Happened in the thread where I got to the brink of 200. :)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1852560>

------
adolph
Down-voting is over-rated. The only think you are missing is these little gray
down arrows all over the place.

Here's a link and an up-vote in case you want to add some.

<http://ycombinator.com/images/graydown.gif>

------
triviatise
How many upvotes before you can post your site?

~~~
BobKabob
You can submit stories with a new account. Press submit at the top.

You can also link to your site in the comments (although it better be relevant
to the discussion, or you'll probably get voted down into oblivion as spam!)

------
phlux
You have to say things people like enough for them to upvote you 500 times.
Then you're accepted into the pack and given the keys to the downvote
button... but it only works on comments. You're not allowed to downvote
stories.

~~~
geoffw8
Oh I see. That explains it! I always wondered what the number was next to my
user. Thanks!

